# ABGA questions



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I register my goats and became a member about August 2013. I think I have to renew my membership now correct? And does it have to be renewed before we show again? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They sent me a form in December asking to renew. If you didn't get it maybe call and make sure you do or do not owe anything.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You do not need to be an ABGA member to show your ABGA registered goats in an ABGA show. But, yes, your membership is again due if you want to remain a member.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay I gotcha. I'm gonna get on the website for prices. We show in Feb this year and I didn't want to have to miss it bc we weren't renewed. When I first sent my stuff in it took about 3 months to finalize


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tenacross said:


> You do not need to be an ABGA member to show your ABGA registered goats in an ABGA show. But, yes, your membership is again due if you want to remain a member.


 I agree


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I won't ever have to renew my goats or anything will I?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

wildegoats0426 said:


> I won't ever have to renew my goats or anything will I?


Nope, you goats are lifetime members.  They are going to require bucks to be DNA tested in 2015 I've heard.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just applied and they said renewal was 30 for JABGA and 60 for ABGA.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay good! I don't have a buck so I'm clear


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tenacross said:


> Nope, you goats are lifetime members.  They are going to require bucks to be DNA tested in 2015 I've heard.


I agree.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Quick question. Why are they requiring DNA testing on bucks in 2015? Sorry if I just hijacked your thread wildegoats0426.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So that people can't lie on papers I assume. A lot of other breed registries for other species do the same. It's about time the ABGA catches up, IMO.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Why don't they require it for does then? It's just as easy to do it on a doe paper as a buck paper.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it's more to try it and see how it goes. Eventually they will probably include does too. It's still in the infant stages. We don't have all the details yet as the ABGA is still working them out. We will know more in a few months.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So, will their kids need DNA testing after that as well? How will they track them or tell if it is the right DNA if the parents weren't tested?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure. You'd have to contact the staff or directors. I only know what they posted only. My understanding is that for the time being only bucks, used for live coverage or collected on after 2015 will have to be DNA tested. Any semen from deceased bucks will be able to be used due to the grandfather clause. 

To me any goat that is DNA tested is worth a little extra.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> Why don't they require it for does then? It's just as easy to do it on a doe paper as a buck paper.


Good answers by Dani. There would be resistance to requiring DNA testing beyond just the bucks. A lot of people would freak out having to pay $30 and all the hassle involved. It's a can of worms. I'm not totally against DNA testing, but after seeing the craziness that surrounded the reciprocal breeding thing that recently passed, I think they better take it slow.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> My understanding is that for the time being only bucks, used for live coverage or collected on after 2015 will have to be DNA tested. Any semen from deceased bucks will be able to be used due to the grandfather clause. .


Hopefully they will DNA profile these bucks from the frozen semen though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope they will too. I think the ABGA is making positive changes and they are headed to make more positive changes


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Another question about membership. Is it too late to renew? I just found a letter I got from abga back in November saying I must renew before jan 1. Idk why i didn't I must have forgotten about it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not too late. Send it in before you want to register kids or take anyone to a show. 
If you have on line registration if the papers aren't back by a show, they will at least be online to access their reg #.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay we are going to a show on feb 15. Would it be processed in time if I do an online transaction today?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That should work but give it a few days. Don't hesitate to call if you don't get them by Fri.
I paid the $5 rush fee. That was when they were real bogged down last year.
Still didn't get them in time but at least it was in their records & she was good to go.


----------

